# Dosing Funnel and Tamper



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I found this photo of one of the USBC heats and thought that Charles Babinski was using an interesting (huge) dosing funnel and that the tamper on the desk looked suspiciously like one of Jens!

View attachment 5648


I have a smallish OE funnel which I bought in the states but this thing is a different animal totally!

David


----------



## Doggycam (May 9, 2013)

Its a jam funnel, for filling jars.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

That is what I thought but I didn't think that they would have a 58mm neck. My jam funnel is a lot smaller than that! Interesting idea though! Gives plenty of room for stirring to break up clumps without major spillage!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You can get the jam funnels with various size necks


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've seen these a few times in varios *BC routines. Look pretty useful!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just bought this on Callum's recommendation.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kilner-Easy-Fill-Funnel/dp/B005PA3IOA/ref=sr_1_2?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1393404623&sr=1-2&keywords=kilner+jam+funnel

Designed to match kilner jars so wider than most jam funnels making it ideal for dosing into portafilters.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Tempted to try but I guess it means dosing into something else jar/pot then pouring into the pf with the jam funnel attached which is adding in an extra step but it maybe worth it!!??


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Surely that kilner thing will hit the side of the grinder. I brought a coffee catcher last year for dosing into and it pretty much got slagged off. I use it every day, great bit of kit.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You don't grind straight into the kilner


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> Surely that kilner thing will hit the side of the grinder. I brought a coffee catcher last year for dosing into and it pretty much got slagged off. I use it every day, great bit of kit.


Coffee catcher looked like a great idea den , I just objected to the price of it for what it was.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> You don't grind straight into the kilner


I was referring to Patricks statement of dosing into the portafilter.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Reckon there's at least one grinder out there that would allow you to grind straight into the kilner funnel over a portafilter. Something I will be trying out shortly.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I made my own cross between a Coffee Catcha and an OE dosing funnel from a pack of small transparent plastic pots I found in a local shop they're just the right size to drop in the pf, and cut round with a scalpel. They seems to last for ages I made the 1st one back in June and it's still going strong as the plastic is a fair bit stronger than the nasty plastic vending cup style things and at 99p for 12 great value, because the wall is so thin it just slips out from the pf leaving no gap behind the loose grinds just fill the gap.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> You don't grind straight into the kilner


You might do if other were making a latte like your mother used to .....


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

This is mine, from a dessert cup, perfect 58mm.

Took me for ever to find, now I have dosing funnels for 10 lifetimes


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Excellent - looks made for the job. Could you provide a bit more info for any forum member wanting to get one - what dessert/where to buy etc. Thanks.


----------



## Kiwibeanaphile (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep I would be interested to, as keeping the bench grind free, assists in keeping my ears wife free.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Kiwibeanaphile said:


> Yep I would be interested to, as keeping the bench grind free, assists in keeping my ears wife free.


Got a nagging feeling we'll have to go to France to get one - judging by the dessert wrapper in the background.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

I use cut down plastic cups too, the giant metal thing in the OP pic looks like willy-waving overkill


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Reckon there's at least one grinder out there that would allow you to grind straight into the kilner funnel over a portafilter. Something I will be trying out shortly.


Not so sure about that Patrick


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Not so sure about that Patrick


Love a challenge - will let you know


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

mym said:


> I use cut down plastic cups too, the giant metal thing in the OP pic looks like willy-waving overkill


What's wrong with overkill - my kind of barn door approach


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

We have big grinders and small Willy's the big funnel helps us cope


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Reckon there's at least one grinder out there that would allow you to grind straight into the kilner funnel over a portafilter. Something I will be trying out shortly.


I am doing exactly that with my île flottante ...(if that's what you're talking about)

I have a hacked RR45 without the dosing part and hopper, (yogurt cup on top) the little metal box where the grounds fly out is from a beer can cut out with scissors, to prevent grounds from flying all over the place


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll post a picture or 2 of the little pots I cut down, I had to use something shorter than Soundklinik's as there isn't a massive amount of clearance between the base of the funnel and the pf on the RR55-OD.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm tempted to get one of these from the Evil Empire :

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kilner-Easy-Funnel-Adapter-Silver/dp/B009PO52U0

With a 40mm base it may dose a little too high in the basket. If it works, then great, if not just pop it back for a refund under distance selling regs and no hard feelings.


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

I trimmed it down a bit to give it a more professional look (LOL)...On the right is the original cup (to show approximate size) on the left is cut down with alu band version. It seems to be a good, non brittle plastic.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

AliC said:


> I'm tempted to get one of these from the Evil Empire :
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kilner-Easy-Funnel-Adapter-Silver/dp/B009PO52U0
> 
> With a 40mm base it may dose a little too high in the basket. If it works, then great, if not just pop it back for a refund under distance selling regs and no hard feelings.


Got one of these but too small to be any use. Also found the grounds wanted to cling to the funnel too.

Worth a try any way.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm currently using my Aeropress funnel. It works well enough and it was already on the coffee bench.


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Any updates on funnels with around a, say, 55 or 56mm lower opening to sit on the basket. Either straight from the grinder - or - from a container into the basket (having weighed the dose intop the container beforehand).

Currently using a plastic home-made funnel made from the top of a fruit juice bottle...but always looking for someting slightly nicer.


----------

